# Bekommt man vom biken dicke Oberschenkel?



## greenhorn-biker (11. April 2011)

Hey Ladies,
hab ja anfang des Jahres mim biken angefangen, um in allererster Linie abzunehmen, aber auch kondition zu kriegen. Leider hatte ich im Verhältnis zum Rest des Körpers immer schon dicke Oberschenkel (liegt in der Familie). Die Frage ist nun ob ich denn nun auch an den Oberschenkeln abnehme oder ob sie wohl oder übel auf Grund des Muskelaufbaus so bleiben werden oder vllt noch dicker??
Kann man das vllt auch am Trainingspensum festmachen?Fahr momentan noch keine 100 kilometer die Woche (hauptsächlich waldautobahn un fel-/wirtschaftswege) was aber im Sommer mehr werden könnte
Hat vllt auch jemand das Problem mit dicken Oberschenkeln?

Grüssle vom greenhorn


----------



## Piktogramm (11. April 2011)

Nur kurz und Knapp:

Kurz und intensiv auf viel Kraft: dicke Muskeln

lang mit Grundausdauerlast eher mit hoher Kadens (um die 80-90 Kurbelumdrehungen pro Minute): bessere Fettverbrennung, eher dünnere Muskeln

+/- Veranlagung, Futter etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (11. April 2011)

*Je nach Veranlagung .....wenn schon erblich vorbelastet bleiben die Schenkel so wie sie sind nur halt mit Muskeln anstatt Fettgewebe.*


----------



## VoodooChile (11. April 2011)

Sabine Spitz hat im Interview gesagt, dass sie sehr stolz auf ihre dicken Oberschenkel ist. 

Nur, um wirklich dicke Oberschenkel vom Biken zu bekommen, muss man schon sehr viel auf dem Bike trainieren. Da Fett sich gerne auch in den Oberschenkeln absetzt, sollten schwere Leute dort erst einmal die Fettpolster reduzieren können. Wie überall am Körper. Das ist ja das gute am Sport.

Also lieber mehr Sport, als Angst vor zu dicken Oberschenkel zu haben.


----------



## Mausoline (11. April 2011)

z.B: 
Bin gestern 50km eigentlich ganz gemütlich gefahren. Heute sind meine Jeans an den Oberschenkeln wieder so eng....
und ich fahr schon viele Jahre Bike.
Aber vielleicht liegts bei mir auch an den Hormonen, Alter, Wassereinlagerung


----------



## Schnitte (11. April 2011)

also innerhalb von einer trainingseinheit die 50 km beinhaltet werden die schenkel nicht dicker. keine angst.
bin bis vor kurzem 500 km die woche gefahren, dann müsste ich mir ja jede woche neue hosen kaufen 
wenn man viel trainiert, baut man natürlich muskeln auf, aber das kommt nicht zusätzlich zum fett dazu. denke eher du wirst eher an den oberschenkeln abnehmen und dann auch straffere schenkel haben und des lohnt sich ja wohl


----------



## DannyX (11. April 2011)

Ganz kurz:

1) Vom Ausdauersport kriegt man nur sehr wenig Muskelzuwachs. Und Biken ist auch bei hoher Übersetzung definitiv Ausdauersport.

2) Muskelzuwachs passiert sicher nicht von heute auf morgen, auch wenn du Krafttraining machen würdest, würde es länger dauern

3) Gut trainierte Frauen sind sexy, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf


----------



## Silberfuechsin (11. April 2011)

Am Anfang kann die Hose vor allem am Po und am mittleren Oberschenkel ein bisserl kneifen. Bei weiterem Fleiss und steigender Ausdauer wird es definitiv immer dünner und dünner und dünner und dünner...Geduld.






 selbst ihre eigenen Fuchsbeine zur Genüge kennt.


----------



## mercedes65 (12. April 2011)

Ich habe vor einem Monat angefangen, merke noch nichts. Hoffe ich bekomme nicht dicke Schenkel.


----------



## mtbbee (12. April 2011)

... die hatte ich schon vom Fußballspielen 
bin in den letzten Jahren nur viele tausende km mit dem RR unterwegs gewesen und erst seit 2 Jahren wieder mehr MTB. Die Schenkelchen sind weder dicker noch dünner geworden. Zumindest reicht es noch für Größe S bei bestimmten Hosentypen ala Pearl Izumi und Sugoi


----------



## MelleD (12. April 2011)

Nee, aber Waden 
Meine werden zum Sommer hin immer "schlimmer"....
Ist leider Veranlagung, baue irgendwie recht schnell Muskeln auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## birgitb (12. April 2011)

VoodooChile schrieb:


> Sabine Spitz hat im Interview gesagt, dass sie sehr stolz auf ihre dicken Oberschenkel ist.
> 
> Nur, um wirklich dicke Oberschenkel vom Biken zu bekommen, muss man schon sehr viel auf dem Bike trainieren. Da Fett sich gerne auch in den Oberschenkeln absetzt, sollten schwere Leute dort erst einmal die Fettpolster reduzieren können. Wie überall am Körper. Das ist ja das gute am Sport.
> 
> Also lieber mehr Sport, als Angst vor zu dicken Oberschenkel zu haben.



Ich finde auch nichts Schlimmes an gut trainierten Oberschenkeln.

Ob sich Fett bevorzugt an den Oberschenkeln absetzt ist natürlich auch eine Sache der Veranlagung.
Ich habe dicke Oberschenkel und auch dicke Waden. Trotz 14 Kilo, die ich an Übergewicht mit mir rumschleppe  habe ich aber an den Oberschenkeln kaum Fett. Bei mir setzt sich das alles ungesunderweise in der Körpermitte ab.

Ich habe mich schon lange von dem Gedanken verabschiedet, dass ich vom Biken an den Oberschenkeln abnehme (okeeeeh ich gehe auch noch Inlineskaten, was auch diese Muskelgruppen nicht gerade schlanker werden läßt). Ist halt auch genetisch vorgegeben, aber was soll's, solange es Muskeln sind isses doch ok. Gegen die Veranlagung anzukämpfen kostet viel zu viel Energie finde ich.


----------



## Claudi_B (12. April 2011)

Also erst mal kann ich ja nur lachen bei so einer Frage!
Macht sich doch ernsthaft eine übergewichtige Frau Gedanken, ob sie vom Sport dicke Oberschenkel bekommt? 
Watt issn schöner? Fett oder Muskeln an den Beenen? Überleg mal selber.
Ich hab auch schon dünne Frauen gesehen, die am Bein gar keine Muskeln haben, das sieht ja erst mal aus :kotz:
Dünn und wurstig ohne jede Silhouette.

Ich denke auch, dass die Muskeln bei jedem Menschen anders wachsen, je nach Veranlagerung und Trainingsarten.

Und ja, auch bei mir passt nach einer ordentlichen Trainingseinheit am nächsten Tag die Hose an den Beinen nicht mehr. Ich denke aber, dass die Muskeln da für ne kurze Zeit angeschwollen sind und nach Erholung wieder auf Normalgröße zurückgehen. Der Muskelwachstum wird wohl etwas länger dauern, als nur einen Tag 

Claudia


----------



## mtbbee (12. April 2011)

Claudi_B schrieb:


> Und ja, auch bei mir passt nach einer ordentlichen Trainingseinheit am nächsten Tag die Hose an den Beinen nicht mehr. Ich denke aber, dass die Muskeln da für ne kurze Zeit angeschwollen sind und nach Erholung wieder auf Normalgröße zurückgehen. Der Muskelwachstum wird wohl etwas länger dauern, also nur einen Tag
> 
> Claudia




echt? "Ironie an" das muss an der Berliner Luft liegen  "Ironie aus". Teste ich gleich mal am Wochenende, bin auch wieder da oben unterwegs


----------



## illi3384 (12. April 2011)

Also das Problem Dicke Oberschenkel (und allgemein paar Kilo zuviel auf den Rippen) hab ich auch.
Meine Oberschenkel sind durchs Mountainbiken ein Stück dünner geworden.
Zwar nur ein Stück, aber insgesamt "schöner" und straffer.
Damit kann ich gut leben.


----------



## C21 (12. April 2011)

Sorry, wenn ich mich ganz unbedarft hier einmische....



> Am Anfang kann die Hose vor allem am Po und am mittleren Oberschenkel ein bisserl kneifen. Bei weiterem Fleiss und steigender Ausdauer wird es definitiv immer dünner und dünner und dünner und dünner...Geduld.


Leider hat da die Genetik/Veranlagung etwas dagegen ;-)
Das wäre der theoretische Wunschzustand der tatsächlich bei einigen "Typen" annähernd so eintritt, leider aber fernab jeglicher Verallgemeinerung ist.

Um tatsächlich Muskulatur aufzubauen ist Radfahren eher etwas ungeeignet, da die erforderlichen Widerstände zu gering sind, um einen Muskelaufbau im eigentlichen Sinne zu erwirken.
Was passiert: Die Muskelfasern werden umgewandelt, zur ökonomischeren Arbeit "erzogen" und durch die Ausdauerleistung wird der Fettverbrauch angekurbelt.
Ergo wird man Fett reduzieren, aber man sollte bitte keine Wunder, die genetisch ohne entsprechendes Nachhelfen nicht umkehrbar sind, erwarten! 

Ansonsten: Lieber Muskulatur als Fett an den Radwichtigen Komponenten, ergo den beiden Beinen.
Aber: Ganz ohne Fett geht es auch nicht, da der Kohlehydratspeicher nicht endlos ist. Insofern kommt ein Radsportler nicht ohne Fett aus ;-)
Leider kann man dem Körper aber nicht sagen, WO er das Fett bitte zuerst wegnehmen soll!



> Die Frage ist nun ob ich denn nun auch an den Oberschenkeln abnehme oder ob sie wohl oder übel auf Grund des Muskelaufbaus so bleiben werden oder vllt noch dicker


Noch dicker werden sie wohl nicht werden, da ein Muskelaufbau (s.o.) nicht erfolgt.
Aber großartig dünner (bei deiner Veranlagung) wohl auch nicht. Dafür aber etwas fester, da sich die Muskulatur gegenüber dem Fett durchsetzt (und nein, ich widerspreche mich da nicht zum oben geschriebenen) ;-)



> Kann man das vllt auch am Trainingspensum festmachen


Jain. Eher an der Qualität des Trainings, besser der Intensität. Zuzüglich kommt noch das Ernährungsverhalten, Essgewohnheit,......
Als Pensum verstehe ich nur den Umfang des Trainings, nicht aber was die einzelnen Trainingsinhalte berücksichtigen.



> hab ja anfang des Jahres mim biken angefangen, um in allererster Linie abzunehmen, aber auch kondition zu kriegen.


Das Eine ist die Nebenwirkung des Anderen , und umgekehrt ;-)


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. April 2011)

C21 schrieb:


> Um tatsächlich Muskulatur aufzubauen ist Radfahren eher etwas ungeeignet, da die erforderlichen Widerstände zu gering sind, um einen Muskelaufbau im eigentlichen Sinne zu erwirken.



Bin zwar nun ein Kerl, aber da muss ich widersprechen. Gerade wenn man Steigungen immer in möglichst hohen Gängen (und generell so bei niedriger Kadenz) fährt, bekommt man mächtig Muskelmasse an den Oberschenkeln.

Mal zum Vergleich: wenn ich einen Anzug kaufe, hat das Sakko Größe 46, bei der Hose muss ich 52 nehmen, um überhaupt reinzukommen und die dann kürzen lassen.

Der Verkäufer einmal meinte nur: typisches Fußballer- und Mountainbikerproblem. Fußball hab ich vorm MTB fahren 11 Jahre gespielt *g*

Damit die Beine dünner bleiben muss man mit hoher Trittfrequenz fahren, viele Steigungen im Wiegetritt / hohem Gang und entsprechende Ernährung sorgen meist für sehr dicke Oberschenkel.

Muss man aber posotiv sehen, die absorbieren viel Energie wenn man mal blöd fällt *g*

Warum aber Frauen damit Probleme haben weiß ich auch nicht, mir würds gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (12. April 2011)

Sport macht keinen Muskelaufbau.  Das Einzige was stimmt ist der erste Satz, ganz extrem das 6. Wort desselben.





 das ist echt der grösste Quatsch den die Füchsin jemals gelesen hat.  





C21 schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich mich ganz unbedarft hier einmische....
> 
> 
> Leider hat da die Genetik/Veranlagung etwas dagegen ;-)
> ...


----------



## dubbel (12. April 2011)




----------



## Silberfuechsin (12. April 2011)

frisier dich erstmal und zieh dir was an, bevor du dich vor die Mädels traust. Nimm dir endlich ein Beispiel an Delgado!





 Dubbel, raus mit dir und zurück ins Bad, aber dalli!


----------



## dubbel (12. April 2011)




----------



## harke (12. April 2011)




----------



## Delgado (12. April 2011)

Lasst mich da raus Ihr Spinner!


----------



## Nuala (12. April 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Nee, aber Waden
> Meine werden zum Sommer hin immer "schlimmer"....
> Ist leider Veranlagung, baue irgendwie recht schnell Muskeln auf.



das kenne ich. mit highheels sehen die waden dann noch krasser aus...


----------



## C21 (13. April 2011)

Nun, ich habe befürchtet das mein Statement einigen ein Dorn im Auge sein wird 

@Silberfuechsin:


> Sport macht keinen Muskelaufbau.


DAS habe ich so nicht gesagt ;-)
Ich habe nur deiner These wiedersprochen, dass RADSPORT definitiv zu einer "Verschlankung" der Oberschenkelmuskulatur führen muss ("immer dünner und dünner...)!
Denn das ist nunmal nicht der Fall!
Wenn ich etwas hasse, dann ist es diese Verallgemeinerung: "Bei mir ist das so, also muss das auch bei anderen so sein!"
Ich würde es sehr begrüssen, wenn du deine Kritik sachlich begründest und nicht nur ein paar plakative Sätze einwirfst. 
Und wie du siehst, versuche ich (noch) eine gewisse Nettiquette zu bewahren....

@neo


> Bin zwar nun ein Kerl, aber da muss ich widersprechen. Gerade wenn man Steigungen immer in möglichst hohen Gängen (und generell so bei niedriger Kadenz) fährt, bekommt man mächtig Muskelmasse an den Oberschenkeln.


Ich wiederhole mich nochmal: Die erforderlichen Widerstände sind nicht hoch genug, um einen Muskelaufbau IM EIGENTLICHEN SINNE bewirken zu können. Das was du mit niedrieger TF und (in deinen Augen) hohen Widerständen trainierst, ist die Kraftausdauer, also eine Ökonomiserung der Kraftschleifen deiner Beinmuskulatur.
Es mag bei dem ein oder anderen tatsächlich zu einem geringen Muskulaturzuwachs kommen, allerdings kann man das nicht verallgemeinern!
Dafür gibt es einfach zu viele unterschiedliche "Typen" innerhalb des menschlichen Organismus, so daß jeder anders darauf reagiert.
Bspw: Bei dir führt es zu einem Zuwachs, bei mir (und anderen Leuten ähnlichen "Typs") eben nicht. Heißt das das ich falsch trainiere? Nein, es beudetet nur das mein Körper dieses Training anders "verwertet/verarbeitet" als deiner und man nun mal nicht verallgemeinern kann, dass andere Menschen auf den gleichen Trainingsreiz identisch reagieren.
Aber wir driften hier ja von der eigentlichen Themestarterin ab.....

Ich habe nur versucht eine gewisse Realität einfließen zu lassen, um die Themenstarterin vor allzugroßen Hoffnungen zu bewahren. Das die Realität meist nicht gerne angenommen wird, ist mir durchaus bewußt.
Positiver ist doch, wenn sich hinterher tatsächlich eine gewisse Verschlankung der Oberschenkel eintreten sollte (was es nicht zwangsläufig muss!), als das nach Monaten des Trainings immer noch kein Unterschied zu erkennen ist, obwohl es doch bei so "vielen" hier der Fall war, das die Oberschenkel immer dünner und dünner wurden (Sorry Silberfuechsinn, dass musste jetzt sein  ).
Aber keine Sorge ich ziehe mich ja schon wieder hieraus zurück....

Ich wünsche den Damen noch viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Training.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. April 2011)

Damit das hier nicht zu einer riesen Diskussion ausbricht möchte ich mein Problem/Frage noch einmal verdeutlichen 
Ich habe momentan sehr dicke Oberschenkel die zum größten Teil aus fett bestehen (weil leider nicht fest ). Ich würde mir wünschen den Umfang zu verkleinern damit ich auch in Zukunft noch Hosen finde, denn wenn ich abnehme meistens am Bauch und dann finde ich keine Hosen mehr weil ich sie entweder gar nicht erst hoch bekomme oder sie mir oberhalb meines Hintern abstehen weil sie mir obenrum zu groß sind .
Meine Angst ist nur da es bei mir sowieso schwer zu sein scheint an den Oberschenkeln abzunehmen,dass ich zwar muskeln bekomme aber das Fett bleibt.Dem zufolge würde der Umfang meiner Schenkel weiter steigen.Zum vergleich wie bei einem Waschbrettbauch den viele Menschen haben, aber man ihn nicht sieht weil es extrem schwer ist, das darüber befindliche Fett abzutrainieren.
Ich hätte nix gegen muskulöse,straffe Oberschenkel wenn sie denn das Fett ersetzen würden
Bekomme halt von vielen gesagt, dass  viel fahrrad fahren mein Problem eher nur fördern würde als dem entgegen zu wirken un da ich gehofft habe dass dies ein Märchen ist wollte ich einfach mal bei euch, den Praxiserprobten, nachfragen. Vor allem um eine breitere Masse zu erreichen weil ich mir schon gedacht habe, dass dies eher Typabhängig ist.
Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Problem etwas mehr konkretisieren


----------



## dubbel (13. April 2011)

zwei effekte: 

 wenn die energiebilanz durch das radfahren negativ wird, d.h. mehr kcal verbraucht, als zugeführt, nimmt man ab. 
nicht nur an den beinen, und vielleicht anfangs auch ganz woanders, aber langfristig schon. 

 das radfahren hat kaum den effekt, dass sich der muskelquerschnitt vergrößert. wenn überhaupt. 
und dann auch nur, wenn man es gezielt angeht. 
 reicht das als antwort?
genauer kann man das sicher nicht beantworten, ohne massiv zu spekulieren.

das hat auch nicht mit "genetisch" zu tun. in dem zusammenhang kann man sich höchstens darüber streiten, wie schnell das alles passiert, aber "genetisch vorgegeben" ist da nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoodooChile (13. April 2011)

Ist schon nachvollziehbar, was du schreibst, C21. Dennoch gibt es meiner Meinung nach schon bestimmte (durchschnittliche) Physiognomien, die eben durch die Sportart definiert werden. Ein Schwimmer hat eine andere Statur als ein Läufer oder Fußballer. Ein MTBler (nicht Marathon oder Rennsport) eine andere als ein Rennrad-Fahrer. Wobei die MTBler, die Marathon oder Rennen fahren, nicht mehr von den Rennradlern zu unterscheiden sind. Ist halt das gleiche Training, eben auf dem Rennrad. Und selbst bei den Rennradler gibt es unterschiedliche Typen: Sprinter / Bergziege etc.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass solche Überlegungen speziell hier von Belang sind.


----------



## illi3384 (13. April 2011)

wie schon oben gesagt ich kenne dein Problem.
Es geht mir genauso.
Dicke Oberschenkel, im ganzen etwas zu viel auf den Rippen.
Und auch das Hosenproblem ist mir bekannt. Am Bauch schlabbern die Hosen und rutschen, oder ich finde erst gar keine die ich anbekomme, weil sie immer an den Schenkeln "hängen bleibt"

Ich habe im letzten halben Jahr versucht etwas dagegen zu tun. Durch abnehmen mit gesunder Ernährung und vor allem Sport.
Viel Mountainbiken und zum ausgleich ab und zu joggen (max 30 min die Woche) ab und an bei schlechtem Wetter in Schwimmbad.

Ich habe 7,5 kg verloren. Zu meiner Freunde auch an den richtigen Stellen. Am Hintern, der taille und auch an den Beinen.

Kleidergrößenmäßig hat sich nicht viel geändert. Das komme nach wie vor immernoch drauf an wie die Klamotten geschnitten sind.
Aber insgesamt ist einfach alles straffer, vor allem die Beine. Und ich fühl mich wohler.

Hoffe mein Erfahrungsbericht hilft dir ein wenig.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2011)

C21 schrieb:


> @neo
> 
> Ich wiederhole mich nochmal: Die erforderlichen Widerstände sind nicht hoch genug, um einen Muskelaufbau IM EIGENTLICHEN SINNE bewirken zu können. Das was du mit niedrieger TF und (in deinen Augen) hohen Widerständen trainierst, ist die Kraftausdauer, also eine Ökonomiserung der Kraftschleifen deiner Beinmuskulatur.



Jo, die Aussage mit den Widerständen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wahrscheinlich meinen wir beide da etwas anderes. Ich kann durchaus Anstiege so fahren, dass meine Oberschenkel gefühlt brennen und die Fasern gefühlt nach und nach alle abreißen (um das mal bildlich zu formulieren). Das Gefühl unterscheidet sich nicht von dem bei einer schweren Hantel oder an der Klimmzugstange.

Natürlich macht man das nicht auf einer 8h Tour. Aber bei der 2h Feierabend runde eier ich die Anstiege nicht hoch, sondern fahre die schon so, das sdie Muskeln "brennen", die Widerstände dazu lassen sich problemlos erreichen.

Von daher kann ich wie gesagt nur den Teil der Widerstände nicht nachvollziehen, aber das ist wohl eher ein Definitionsproblem. Kette und Ritzel leiden da übrigens sehr drunter, mir hat es mal einen Ring aus der Kassette gesprengt und ich bin schmerzhaft aufs Oberrohr geknallt *g*

Aber die Muskulatur wuchs definitiv stark an, seit ich MTB fahre.


----------



## Delgado (13. April 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> zwei effekte:
> 
> wenn die energiebilanz durch das radfahren negativ wird, d.h. mehr kcal verbraucht, als zugeführt, nimmt man ab.
> nicht nur an den beinen, und vielleicht anfangs auch ganz woanders, aber langfristig schon.
> ...



Vielleicht doch besser die Methode mit den blauen Augen?


----------



## VoodooChile (13. April 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Von daher kann ich wie gesagt nur den Teil der Widerstände nicht nachvollziehen, aber das ist wohl eher ein Definitionsproblem. Kette und Ritzel leiden da übrigens sehr drunter, mir hat es mal einen Ring aus der Kassette gesprengt und ich bin schmerzhaft aufs Oberrohr geknallt *g*
> 
> Aber die Muskulatur wuchs definitiv stark an, seit ich MTB fahre.


 
Ich fragte mich schon die ganze Zeit, wann denn endlich die Kettensprenger und Kurbelzertreter hier aufschlagen...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2011)

VoodooChile schrieb:


> Ich fragte mich schon die ganze Zeit, wann denn endlich die Kettensprenger und Kurbelzertreter hier aufschlagen...



Seitdem verwende ich keine SRAM-Kasetten mehr, die Shimano Deore und SLX sind noch nie kaputt gegangen, da wrs lediglich der normale Verschleiß.

Kurbeln und Kette haben bisher immer überlebt 
Aber das gebrochene Ritzel war echt nicht lustig.


----------



## Mausoline (13. April 2011)

Wenn ich nun kaum Muskelaufbau durchs Biken habe und schon seit vielen Jahren viel fahre, woher kommt dann, daß nach dem Biken die Jeans an den Oberschenkeln spannen, wo sie vorher locker gesessen hat


----------



## aeron (13. April 2011)

> Zu viel Döner.




ne mal im Ernst, Muskeln schwellen nach starker Beanspruchung ETWAS an... sollte aber nach ein oder zwei Tagen wieder zurück gehen


----------



## Mausoline (13. April 2011)

aeron schrieb:


> ne mal im Ernst, Muskeln schwellen nach starker Beanspruchung ETWAS an... sollte aber nach ein oder zwei Tagen wieder zurück gehen



stimmt das jetzt wirklich? kann das auch mit Wassereinlagerung zu tun haben?

Am Döner liegts leider nicht
aber ich geb zu das hier http://www.gruenhuette.de/speisekarte.html ist ein super Doping


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (13. April 2011)

*OMG! *sozusagen sogar mit Blut? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*genervt ist*


----------



## Silberfuechsin (13. April 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> *Damit das hier nicht zu einer riesen Diskussion ausbricht möchte ich mein Problem/Frage noch einmal verdeutlichen *
> Ich habe momentan sehr dicke Oberschenkel die zum größten Teil aus fett bestehen (weil leider nicht fest ). Ich würde mir wünschen den Umfang zu verkleinern damit ich auch in Zukunft noch Hosen finde, denn wenn ich abnehme meistens am Bauch und dann finde ich keine Hosen mehr weil ich sie entweder gar nicht erst hoch bekomme oder sie mir oberhalb meines Hintern abstehen weil sie mir obenrum zu groß sind .
> Meine Angst ist nur da es bei mir sowieso schwer zu sein scheint an den Oberschenkeln abzunehmen,dass ich zwar muskeln bekomme aber das Fett bleibt.Dem zufolge würde der Umfang meiner Schenkel weiter steigen.Zum vergleich wie bei einem Waschbrettbauch den viele Menschen haben, aber man ihn nicht sieht weil es extrem schwer ist, das darüber befindliche Fett abzutrainieren.
> Ich hätte nix gegen muskulöse,straffe Oberschenkel wenn sie denn das Fett ersetzen würden
> ...


*Den ersten Wunsch kann ich Dir leider nicht erfüllen, da müsste die pseudowissenschaftliche Diskussion auch von den anderen aufhören, Süsse*, aber der zweite Wunsch bedeutet: jeden Tag fahren, fahren, fahren. Und dabei möglichst sich an viel frischer Kost satt zu essen: Gemüse, Obst, Gemüse, Gemüse, Gemüse, Hülsenfrüchte. Und den Rest dazu nach Deinem Appetit. Denn Dein Körper sagt Dir, was er braucht. Aber das wurde im Obenstehenden schon von anderen erzählt... Nur kurz:

Dabei darf Dir Dein Appetit Folgendes sehr gut empfehlen: 
Fleisch/Innereien(1) , Pasta(2), Nüsse(3), Kartoffeln(4), Schoki(5), Eier(6), Thunfisch(7), Krabben(8), Gummibärchen(9), Reis (10) etc. pp. 

Eiweiss: 1,6,7,8,9
Kohlenhydrate: 2,4,9,10
Fett und essentielle Öle: 3,6,7
B-Vitamine: 1,3,4,5,10
fettlösliche Vitamine und Retinoide/Flavinoide: 1, 3, 5,6, 7, 8

Man möge mir verzeihen, wenn ich den ein oder anderen Nährstoff vergessen habe. Kurz: Beschäftige Dich ein bisschen mit o.g. Stoffen und in welchen Nahrungsmitteln viel davon drin ist. 






 Du wirst merken, Dein Appetit empfiehlt Dir bestimmte Stoffe von Zeit zu Zeit. Lass es dann einfach zu. Er ist schlau und hat die Evolution gemacht. Auch von uns Füchsinnen.


----------



## dubbel (14. April 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun kaum Muskelaufbau durchs Biken habe und schon seit vielen Jahren viel fahre, woher kommt dann, daß nach dem Biken die Jeans an den Oberschenkeln spannen, wo sie vorher locker gesessen hat


das ist seltsam formuliert. 
heisst das, dass die jeans jetzt spannt, wo sie vor vielen jahren locker gesessen hat?  nee, oder? 
oder das die jeans nach dem fahren spannt, wo vorher locker? dann liegt es an einer verstärkten durchblutung, und das hat weder mit fettabbau, noch mit muskelaufbau zu tun, sondern ist wieder was ganz anderes. das müsste am nächsten tag erledigt sein.


----------



## VoodooChile (14. April 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Dabei darf Dir Dein Appetit Folgendes sehr gut empfehlen:
> Fleisch/Innereien(1) , Pasta(2), Nüsse(3), Kartoffeln(4), Schoki(5), Eier(6), Thunfisch(7), Krabben(8), Gummibärchen(9), Reis (10) etc. pp.
> Eiweiss: 1,6,7,8,9
> Kohlenhydrate: 2,4,9,10
> ...


 
Das ist doch bullshitting. Wen soll das weiter bringen? 

Es sollte mittlerweile klar sein, dass man von ein wenig Bike-Training keine Schwarzenegger-Oberschenkel bekommt. Dicker oder fetter werden die Schenkel auch nicht, wenn die Energie-Bilanz zumindest ausgeglichen ist. Also bestenfalls durch Sport mehr raus als durchs Fressen mehr rein. So etwas ist übrigens auch möglich, wenn man sich nur von Alkohol und Süßigkeiten ernährt. 

Ist man so veranlagt, dass man eine sehr schlanke Taille, dafür aber keine schön proportionierten Beine hat - gerade kräftige Oberschenkel-Partien mit durchgehenden Waden bis zum Knöchel ohne schlanke Fesseln, oft noch einhergehend mit ausgeprägten Hüften, sind bei vielen Frauen Problemzonen - kann auch ein Bike-Training erst einmal nichts gegen diese Genetik ausrichten. Trotzdem sieht man/Frau besser aus, wenn sie Sport treibt.

Schwer zu glauben, ist aber so.


----------



## alet08 (14. April 2011)

Gummibärchen beeinhalten kein Eiweiß (Gelatine ist kein vollwertiges) und die Kohlehydrate sind nur Einfachzucker.


----------



## VoodooChile (14. April 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Gummibärchen beeinhalten kein Eiweiß (Gelatine ist kein vollwertiges) und die Kohlehydrate sind nur Einfachzucker.


 
Na also, da haben wir ja schon das Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (14. April 2011)

VoodooChile schrieb:


> Das ist doch bullshitting. Wen soll das weiter bringen?


 ...eine Person die sich offensichtlich noch nicht grundsätzlich mit der Materie Ernährung und Training befasst hat und hier konkrete Fragen stellt, die Euch Herren der Schöpfung mitten im LO offenbar garnichts angehen? *

Genau dies, was gerade hier passiert, ist übrigens der von Euch Geschlecht mit Schniedel zwischen den Beinen vielerfragte Grund dafür, dass es das LO gibt und sich Frauen mal ausschliesslich unter sich unterhalten wollen. Wir wollen hier ganz ohne männliches Rangfolge-Wichtigtue-Gerangel und mehr oder weniger subtile Beleidigungen friedlich und entspannt miteinander Informationen austauschen und unseren Spass haben**.*






 schön übrigens, dass du schlechte Laune hast und das LO zum abreagieren derselben benutzt.


_________________________________

** zur deutlichen Hervorhebung deiner inadäquaten und *völlig deplazierten* Wortwahl:


VoodooChile schrieb:


> Das ist doch bullshitting. [...]  soll das weiter bringen? [...] Es sollte mittlerweile klar sein, [...] von ein wenig Bike-Training  [...] Dicker oder fetter [...] bestenfalls [...] durchs Fressen mehr  rein [...] sich nur von Alkohol und Süßigkeiten ernährt. [...] keine schön proportionierten Beine [...]durchgehenden Waden bis zum  Knöchel ohne schlanke Fesseln, [...] noch einhergehend mit ausgeprägten  Hüften [...] bei vielen Frauen Problemzonen


----------



## Silberfuechsin (14. April 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Gummibärchen beeinhalten kein Eiweiß (Gelatine ist kein vollwertiges) und die Kohlehydrate sind nur Einfachzucker.



nur mal so zu deiner Weiterbildung: Klick
Was ist eigentlich "vollwertiges" Eiweiss? 





 *scheinheilig den selbsternannten Ernährungswissenschaftler zurückfragt und sich die Begründung für den Ausschluss von Eiweiss in der Gummibärchengelatine erspart um den Gähneffekt zu minimieren*


----------



## VoodooChile (14. April 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> ...
> *Genau dies, was gerade hier passiert, ist übrigens der von Euch Geschlecht mit Schniedel zwischen den Beinen vielerfragte .....*:


 

Extra noch mal geändert, um den "Schniedel" mit unter zu bringen? Entspann dich und immer lächeln. Läbbä is gut. 
Kennste doch.


----------



## alet08 (14. April 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> nur mal so zu deiner Weiterbildung: Klick
> Was ist eigentlich "vollwertiges" Eiweiss?
> 
> 
> ...



Gelatine enthält kein Tryptophan


----------



## Silberfuechsin (14. April 2011)

immerhin kann er gockeln.


----------



## Delgado (14. April 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> ... schön übrigens, dass du schlechte Laune hast und das LO zum abreagieren derselben benutzt.



Bei den Männern wird er gar nicht erst genommen der kleine Dicke.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (14. April 2011)

VoodooChile schrieb:


> Extra noch mal geändert, um den "Schniedel" mit unter zu bringen? Entspann dich und immer lächeln. Läbbä is gut.
> Kennste doch.


habe auf "kurz" verzichtet. 





 kannst es aber gerne noch KTWR-mässig nachträglich haben.


----------



## Onegear (14. April 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> stimmt das jetzt wirklich? kann das auch mit Wassereinlagerung zu tun haben?



Ja, das stimmt wirklich. Das Phänomen nennt sich _Hypertrophie_ und tritt beispielsweise auch nach einer Trainingssession im Kraftstudio auf.


----------



## dubbel (14. April 2011)

aber nein.


----------



## freetourer (14. April 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> nur mal so zu deiner Weiterbildung: Klick
> Was ist eigentlich "vollwertiges" Eiweiss?
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo.

Ich persönlich halte es für sehr einseitig, den Promotiontext der euröpäischen Gelatinehersteller als Beweis dafür anzubringen, dass Gelatine toll ist.

An Gelatine stört mich generell, dass es zu einem Großteil aus tierischen Produkten hergestellt wird (größtenteils aus tierischen Abfallprodukten - kei Tier wird extra für Gelatine geschlachtet). Beim Gummibärchenlutschen an Pferdehufe und dergleichen zu denken ist nicht sehr appetitanregend.

Die Folgen des Einfachzuckers - Grundlage der Kohlehydrate in Gummibärchen und Schokolade- sind (vereinfacht dargestellt):

1.  Anstieg des Blutzuckerspiegels, da die Einfachkohlehydrate schnell verfügbar sind

2. Da die Kohlehydrate schnell zur Verfügung stehen sind sie natürlich auch schnell verbraucht (anders als Mehrfachkohlehydrate, die vom Körper über die Zeit gesehen langsamer aufgenommen werden). Folge: starker Leistungsabfall

3. Schneller wieder Hungergefühl


Zu den dicken Beinen. Direkt nach dem Training sollte die Muskulatur stärker durchblutet sein - dadurch auch die Volumenzunahme. Daher vielleicht auch der Begriff aus dem Bodybuilding/Kraftsport "Pumpen" - Muskel aufgepumpt.


Wassereinlagerungen sind da eher nicht zu erwarten, die bekommt man schon eher durch Auffüllung der Kohlehydratspeicher (Kohlehydrate binden Wasser) 
beliebte Bodybuilding - Diät: Nur Eiweiß und Fett. Empfiehlt sich nicht so sehr für Mountainbiker/Innen, für eine Ausdauerleistung braucht man schon eher Kohlehydrate.

Selbst wenn beim Biken noch so dicke Gänge gefahren werden - zu Beginn eines (Kraft)-Trainings reagiert der Muskel immer erst mit einer verbesserten Rekrutierung (man lernt,mehr Muskelanteile für diese Bewegung zu nutzen) und Frequenzierung.

Erst danach folgt eine Muskelhypertrophie (Dickenwachstum der ST - Fasern). - ist auch auf dem Bike möglich.

Allerdings sollte  das Training  ungefähr so aussehen: Man suche sich einen Berg, fahre diesen mit einer Intensität von ca. 60 - 90 % der Maximalkraft hoch, so daß man mit jedem Bein ca. 8 - 12 mal in die Pedale tritt. Davon so ca 4 - 6 Serien, danach 48 Stunden Ruhe für diese Muskeln, viel Trinken, eine gute Ernährung und dann den nächsten Trainingsreiz setzen.

Also ein dem Bodybuilding nahes Dickenwachstum ist eher nicht zu erwarten, es handelt sich wie hier schon mehrfach beschrieben eher um einen Trainingseffekt Richtung Kraftausdauer und Herz- Kreislauf - Training.

Ich hoffe, es war jetzt nicht zu theoretisch - es ließe sich aber sicher noch weiter ausdifferenzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. April 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> Beim Gummibärchenlutschen an Pferdehufe und dergleichen zu denken ist nicht sehr appetitanregend.



Verdammt, er hat meinen geheimen Fetisch entdeckt


----------



## Silberfuechsin (14. April 2011)

Hypertrophie mittels Wasser, Gummibärchen aus Pferdehufen...
im Deutschaufsatz nennt sich das Thema verfehlt, Jungs.





 im Ladys Only sagt man: haut endlich hier ab und lasst uns Mädels endlich in Ruhe, sonst gibts ne Stunde KTWR-Nachsitzen vom Feinsten!


----------



## freetourer (14. April 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Hypertrophie mittels Wasser, Gummibärchen aus Pferdehufen...
> im Deutschaufsatz nennt sich das Thema verfehlt, Jungs.
> 
> 
> ...





@ silberfüchsin: informier Dich doch bitte einmal genauer, aus was Gelatine besteht. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelatine

Pferdehuf war nur ein Beispiel für tierische Abfallprodukte und meine Assoziation an Gelatine. Aus selbsteigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, dass derartiges darin landet. 

Da Du selber ja schon einen freundlichen Umgangston anmahnst bitte ich Dich auch Deinen letzten Post diesbezüglich noch einmal zu überprüfen. 

Ansonsten dachte ich, dass eine emanzipierte Frau auch Ratschläge von Männern annimmt, sofern es einer Lösungsfindung hilft.

Da ich aber nicht auf Verallgemeinerungen bei Personen im Allgemeinen und bei Geschlechtern im Speziellen stehe, bin ich der Hoffnung, dass andere Mädels Beiträge von Männern hier tolerieren.

Meine Definition von gelungener Emanzipation wäre unter anderem, dass Frau eben ein solches Unterforum nicht braucht. - Aber das wäre jetzt zu viel OT.


----------



## VoodooChile (14. April 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ansonsten dachte ich, dass eine emanzipierte Frau auch Ratschläge von Männern annimmt, sofern es einer Lösungsfindung hilft.


 


Dieses Gefühl hatte ich hier bis jetzt schon. Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel. Aber im Endeffekt ist ja auch alles gesagt. Also kein Grund jetzt das Pöbeln anzufangen, egal ob hier oder woanders.


----------



## Mausoline (14. April 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> .....Wassereinlagerungen sind da eher nicht zu erwarten, die bekommt man schon eher durch Auffüllung der Kohlehydratspeicher (Kohlehydrate binden Wasser).....



Also Muskelzuwachs ist das bei mir definitiv nicht, da müsste ich inzwischen allen davonfahren.
Hab jetzt noch ein bißchen nachgelesen und mein Fazit ist: ernährungsmäßig und hormonell abhängig. 
Vermutlich auch altersbedingt verstärkte Auswirkungen und da muss ich wohl durch


----------



## swe68 (14. April 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> .....
> Ansonsten dachte ich, dass eine emanzipierte Frau auch Ratschläge von Männern annimmt, sofern es einer Lösungsfindung hilft.
> .....



im Moment habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass die männlichen Anwesenden hier fast nur noch alleine diskutieren.


----------



## VoodooChile (14. April 2011)

Wir wollen ja, dass ihr gut ausseht.


----------



## swe68 (15. April 2011)

Könnt ihr bitte zum Thema zurückkommen?
Am besten verabschieden sich die Herren vorerst in andere Foren, damit die Frauen mal wieder zu Wort kommen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. April 2011)

Mich wunderts ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen, dass die Männer hier so stark vertreten sind...dachte doch eher dass umfangreichere Oberschenkel ein Frauenproblem sind -> warum gibt es sonst Bauch,Beine,Po-Kurse oder habt ihr da schon mal nen Mann gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. April 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Mich wunderts ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen, dass die Männer hier so stark vertreten sind...dachte doch eher dass umfangreichere Oberschenkel ein Frauenproblem sind -> warum gibt es sonst Bauch,Beine,Po-Kurse oder habt ihr da schon mal nen Mann gesehen



nee, das glaub ich gar nicht.
Nur, dass Männer es nicht als ihr eigenes "Problem" deklarieren, und in der dritten Person darüber diskutieren 
Anders kann ich mir das hier jedenfalls nicht vorstellen 

Über die eigentliche Thematik solltest du dir imho keine Sorgen machen...
Ich habe zwar seit ich mit Biken angefangen habe einige kg zugenommen  aber meine alten Klamotten passen immer noch. So schlimm kanns also nicht sein


----------



## polo (15. April 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hey Ladies,
> hab ja anfang des Jahres mim biken angefangen, um in allererster Linie abzunehmen, aber auch kondition zu kriegen. Leider hatte ich im Verhältnis zum Rest des Körpers immer schon dicke Oberschenkel (liegt in der Familie). Die Frage ist nun ob ich denn nun auch an den Oberschenkeln abnehme oder ob sie wohl oder übel auf Grund des Muskelaufbaus so bleiben werden oder vllt noch dicker??
> Kann man das vllt auch am Trainingspensum festmachen?Fahr momentan noch keine 100 kilometer die Woche (hauptsächlich waldautobahn un fel-/wirtschaftswege) was aber im Sommer mehr werden könnte
> Hat vllt auch jemand das Problem mit dicken Oberschenkeln?
> ...


straffe dicke oberschenkel sind besser als teigige dicke oberschenkel.


----------



## Delgado (15. April 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Bauch,Beine,Po-Kurse ...



Wieso muss ich gerade an Mario Barth denken?


----------



## scylla (15. April 2011)

manchmal könnte man wirklich denken, dass bei so manchem das hirn wo anders sitzt als im schädel


----------



## Jule (15. April 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Meine Angst ist nur da es bei mir sowieso schwer zu sein scheint an den Oberschenkeln abzunehmen,dass ich zwar muskeln bekomme aber das Fett bleibt.Dem zufolge würde der Umfang meiner Schenkel weiter steigen.


 
Also, im Laufe der Jahre habe ich mit viel Radfahren und Laufen von 84 auf 67 Kilo abgespeckt und meine Beine sind viel dünner. Mittlerweile sieht man im Stehen auch bisschen Muckis über'm Knie, mein Freund findet das übrigens "fies". 

Man sollte sich allerdings als Frau von dem Wunsch befreien, dass die Oberschenkel-Masse wirklich richtig straff wird. Bei 2% der Mädels mag das vielleicht der Fall sein, bei mir nicht. 
Das wird zwar alles viel straffer, aber ein bisschen "Schwabbel" (auf der Rückseite der Oberschenkel ) bleibt. Ist ja auch gut so, ein bisschen "weich" müssen Frauen schon sein, finde ich. 

Naja, mittlerweile kann ich immerhin Beinlinge tragen, ohne das es aussieht, als hätte ich mir mit 'ner Schnur das Blut in den Oberschenkeln abgeschnürt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. April 2011)

Nachdem Ihr auf SWE68´s Bitte nicht reagiert, kommt jetzt eben Mama zu Wort: 

*Männer, bitte sondert Eure Sprüche im KTWR ab. Sachliche Diskussionen, Informationen und Tipps schätzen wir hier immer, aber kein sinnloses Blabla und Pöbleien.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. April 2011)

mir wird's so langsam zu blöd im LO
Irgendwie war's früher netter hier...

Ich geh dann mal lieber dahin, wo kein Unterschied zwischen Männlein und Weiblein gemacht wird
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php


----------



## swe68 (15. April 2011)

Scylla, ich fände es schön, wenn du dem LO erhalten bleibst.
Bin ja selber Gast hier (auch wenn ich heute eingegriffen habe) und lese auch gerne Deine Kommentare


----------



## Silberfuechsin (15. April 2011)

Natürlich schrumpft das Fett im Unterhautfettgewebe gen Null, wenn man nur ausreichend Ausdauersport betreibt. Übrig  bleibt Muskel. Ausserdem sind Ausdauermuskeln im Muskelquerschnitt schmaler als Kraftmuskeln, wenngleich selbst fetthaltiger. 
Allerdings steigt anfangs die Fettverbrennung mit zunehmender Muskelmasse erheblich. Ich denke, die meisten Diskutanten hier beziehen sich auf dieses Stadium, berichten sie von ihren eignenen Erfahrungen.





 Vergleiche Bodybuilder und Marathonläufer. Kraft- und Ausdauermuskulatur. Muskelaufbau vs. Ausdauertraining.

P.S: @scylla: ich schliesse mich swe68 zu 100% an!


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. April 2011)

Scylla, ganz verstehe ich Dich nicht. Das LO ist ist Programm, das war niemals anders. Es ging und geht darum, dass Frauen ihre Themen diskutieren können, ohne dass Männer blöde Kommentare dazu abgeben. Ausgeschlossen waren sie nie. Geht diese Grundsatzdiskussion denn schon wieder los? Wie auch die Pöbeleien immer derselben Typen? Und was und wer hält Dich ab, überall im Forum aktiv zu sein? Das sind wir alle!


----------



## VoodooChile (15. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal lieber dahin, wo kein Unterschied zwischen Männlein und Weiblein gemacht wird


----------



## freetourer (20. April 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Natürlich schrumpft das Fett im Unterhautfettgewebe gen Null, wenn man nur ausreichend Ausdauersport betreibt. Übrig  bleibt Muskel. Ausserdem sind Ausdauermuskeln im Muskelquerschnitt schmaler als Kraftmuskeln, wenngleich selbst fetthaltiger.
> Allerdings steigt anfangs die Fettverbrennung mit zunehmender Muskelmasse erheblich. Ich denke, die meisten Diskutanten hier beziehen sich auf dieses Stadium, berichten sie von ihren eignenen Erfahrungen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.

Es ist zwar richtig, dass mit Zunahme der Muskelmasse der Grundumsatz etwas steigt - das bedeutet aber nicht automatisch, dass die Fettverbrennung steigt. Das ginge nur, wenn Frau/Mann weniger Energie in Form von Nahrung zu sich nimmt als verbraucht wird. 

Beherzigt man auch hier wieder den Ernährungstip Schoki und Gummibärchen wird wohl auch der höhere Grundumsatz nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis (weniger Fettanteil) führen.


----------

